# Paderborn



## bigaggie (Sep 4, 2008)

well just finished mad 2 week rebuild of van, new rear sleeping area(removed draw unit and renew all frames and bed tops),fitted new night heater,fit new interior lights, rewire new road lights and service.

ferry on sat at 1400, looking forward to a weeks holiday with my brother in padderborn. ive rang him tonight to see what red cross parcels he required from blighty. lemsip/vics medinight/night nurse!!! all house hold have been layed up with flue, its -8 and snowing, seems its going to be just like being at home..


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

This thread is useless without pictures TTIUWP  

D.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I know it well!!! :lol: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/EJB986/PaderbornT0075.jpg[/IMG]]Paderborn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno what the manhole covers are like but theres a handy stellplatz in the town...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3670

I hear the biers not too bad either :wink:










Pete


----------

